# Couldn't finish Colonoscopy-Advice?



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I hope someone can answer this, posted on the diarrhea board where I usually "hang out", but no responses.I had a colonoscopy this week. What a horrible experience...prep was violent and lasted almost 10 hours...had to wiat over 2 hours past my scheduled time..then doctor said he could only get to the discending colon, and he encountered a diverticuli. I know it got really painful and I was drugged up, but I never told him to stop, etc.He said there was danger of hurting the bowel if he went further. NOW he is sending me for a barium enema.I am confused about all of this. After all I went through, he was able to look at only a third of my colon, acted like it was no big deal. but if diverticuli protrude out from the intestine, why would they get in the way of the scope?I am dreading the barium enema and prep...but I would like some advice, feedback, similar experience from anybody.Thanks very muchJeanne


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry you had a bad time jeanne (hugs) i must admit im not a big fan of colonoscopy's. what in the hell was the consultant doing for 10 hours? thats a long time!im sorry i cant give you any advice jeanne i just wanted to show you some courtesay and hope that when you get the enema it goes ok


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Joolie- I think I wasn't clear...the prep, from drinking the sodium stuff..to when the laxatives got me cleaned out was a 10 hour process. Started at 3 p.m. (earlier than they recommended because I knew my bowels) and I was still having some watery stuff at 1 p.m. the next day right before the procedure. Did get about 3 hours sleep overnight, but that was it.I am hoping someone can tell me why the test itself went like it did....but thanks for your support.I am going to wait a few weeks forthe barium enema...it just took a lot out of me, mentally and physically, then NOT to have results that mean anything to me!You take care tooJeanne


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well there are two ways diverticuli could cause a problem for the scope. They are pockets which project out of the colon from the inside out. If the scope goes into these pockets, and they push the scope further the scope my not be able to go further. Too much pushing could damage the walls of the colon. The walls of the diverticular do make up the wall of the colonAlso "When diverticulosis is far advanced, the lower colon may become very fixed, distorted, and even narrowed."http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs02.htm


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Bonnie....the doc did show me a picture of the culprit ("diverticuli) he encountered...so what do people do that have this-just do the barium enema as he was recommended for me?Now I am really curious about my IBS/incontinence/urgency, etc as it relates to diverticulosis. He has diagnosed me with it, but I guess I will have to wait until the enema test to see what he says. I have no classic symptoms of pain, etc.The puzzles goes onJeanne


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Yes since a scope is not possible the only option is Barium enema to see the insides.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

WOW!!! Exact same experience!!! I had a colonoscopy 2 years ago. No problem. Was out before they even took me in. Woke up after. Piece of cake. Went 2 days ago for another one. What a disaster. Was so hungry/sick from prep, just wanted it over with! I too was taking in later than my appt was supposed to be. Dr. put meds in my IV and started procedure. How different from last time. I was fully awake and felt everything!! He finally said same thing. Couldn't finish it. Wanted to give me a "virtual colonoscopy" (something you should ask your dr. about. No invasive procedure, no meds needed-I couldn't have cause insurance would not pay). He too wants me to have Barium enema. I have had 2 before and they are awful. Wanted me to do that same day, but I was so sick, threw up for hours afterwards, I just couldn't do it. I am waiting to talk w/him on Monday re: this. Want to know why such a difference this time. When I asked him that day he had same type of response. "oh sometimes that happens." like no big deal. But it is a HUGE deal to us right? We have to reprep and go through this gross procedure now. Not fair.


----------

